# هل الملح يزرع ؟؟



## jakwer_11 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بعد السلام والتحية .. ارجوا الاجابة على هذا السؤال 

ارجوا ان لايكون الموضوع مكرر .. 

هل الملح يزرع ؟؟ 

اذا كان الجواب لا نرجوا ان يشرح هذا النص من قبلكم 

قض 9: 45 وحارب ابيمالك المدينة كل ذلك اليوم واخذ المدينة وقتل الشعب الذي بها وهدم المدينة وزرعها ملحا  

و نشكركم على اجاباتكم


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2008)

نعم الموضوع مُكرر لكن لا اذكر رابطه او موضوعه, لكن لا بأس نرد مجدداً:

الملح لا يزرع طبعاً لكنه يرش و ينثر على الارض دلالة على خرابها في الحروب و عدم صلحها للاستخدام

لو نظرنا الى ترجمة الملك جيمس سنرى ان الترجمة استخدمت كلمة sow التي تأتي ايضا بمعنى النثر و البذر
و هذا ما يكابع معنى الكلمة العبرية זרע التي تعني التالي:
A primitive root; to sow; figuratively to disseminate, plant, fructify: - bear, conceive seed, set with, sow (-er), yield.

اضافة الى ما يذكره لنا المفسرين, و سأنقل دون ترجمة لضيق وقتي:

*Gill:
and sowed it with salt​*; not to make it barren, for he would rather then have sowed the field, though this would not have had any effect of that kind, for any time at least; but to show his detestation of it, because of the ill usage he had met with, and as a token of its perpetual destruction, to which he devoted it, determining that if it was in his power it should never be rebuilt; 

TSK:​*sowed:​* Salt in small quantities renders land extremely fertile; but too much of it destroys vegetation. Every place, says Pliny, in which salt is found is barren, and produces nothing. Hence the sowing of a place with salt was a custom in different nations to express permanent desolation. 

Barnes:​Expressing by this action his hatred, and his wish, that when utterly destroyed as a city, it might not even be a fruitful field. Salt is the emblem of barrenness (see the marginal references).

Clarke:
- Intending that the destruction of this city should be a perpetual memorial of his achievements. The salt was not designed to render it barren, as some have imagined; for who would think of cultivating a city? but as salt is an emblem of incorruption and perpetuity, it was no doubt designed to perpetuate the memorial of this transaction, and as a token that he wished this desolation to be eternal.​تفسير انطونيوس فكري:​*آية (45): "وحارب ابيمالك المدينة كل ذلك اليوم واخذ المدينة وقتل الشعب الذي بها وهدم المدينة وزرعها ملحا."*
زرعها ملحاً = عبارة تعنى أنه خرّب المدينة خراباً شديداً.
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentari...p#_Toc88708878

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات
_


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

jakwer_11 قال:


> بعد السلام والتحية .. ارجوا الاجابة على هذا السؤال





jakwer_11 قال:


> ارجوا ان لايكون الموضوع مكرر ..
> 
> هل الملح يزرع ؟؟
> 
> ...


 

دقيقة واحدة للتفكير سوف تقودك الى المعنى 

(هدم المدينة وزرعها بالملح ) 

هل تعتقد انه يتكلم هنا عن انه زرع ملحا و ينتظر ان يحصد ملحا ؟؟؟

الكلام عن ( هدم المدينة ) فاذا قال زرعها بالملح ، فالمعنى واضح 

انه هدم المدينة و افسد ارضها الزراعية فزرعها بالملح ففسدت ولن تصلح فيما بعد للزراعة او احياء المدينة مرة اخرى .

لو كان هدم المدينة فقط ، لعادوا وبنوها ، ولكنه يبدو انه اراد ان يتأكد من انه لن تكون عودة مرة اخرى الى هذه المدينة .

كان يحق لك السؤال ، لو كان ( زرعها بالملح ) وانتظر ( الحصاد ) .

هناك تعابير بلاغية عند الكتابة عن امثال هذه الحوادث والكوارث ، فيقال مثلا 
( كانت المدينة تذروها الرياح ) وهو تعبير ايضا يستخدم في فصل قشر القمح عن لبه في عملية الحصاد ، المعنى واضح ان الرياح تفعل نفس الشيء ولكن بالمدينة وليس بالحصاد . 




التعبير هنا كناية بلاغية وليس تقريرا علميا او ماشابه .

مع تحياتي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / جاكوار
+++++ كلمة الزرع ، تستخدم فى الحياة بمعانى عديدة ، كأن يقال : إزرع الخير ، أو [ من يزرع للروح يحصد حياة أبدية ] ، وكذلك :  من يزرع الزوابع ( أى الهيجان )يحصد العواصف ، أى الدمار ..... إلخ .
++++ وهى هنا --- فيما يخص هذا السؤال --- واضحة لكل لبيب ، بأنها لا تعنى زرع الحبوب ، بل تدمير التربة الزراعية .
+++++ وقد جانب سيادتك التوفيق فى هذا السؤال ، لسطحيته .


----------



## lo9man (19 أكتوبر 2008)

زرعها ملحا مصطلح بليغ يعبر به عن شدة الدمار الذي لحق بالأرض وإختيار كلمة ملحا لأن الرض شديدة الملوحة لا تخرج زرعا ولا ينتفع بها فكانه أراد أن يقول أنها لم يعد ينتفع فيها بشيء من شدة دمارها كالأرض المزروعة ملحا


----------



## law man (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اظن ان الموضوع رد عليه من جميع جوانبه 
يعني يا ايها المسلمين إذا ما فهمتو هاي مشكلتكم!!!!!!
شكرا
وسلام الرب يسوع


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة للجميع

انا اختلف مع اخي ماي روك على معنى الكلمة العبري ויזרעה  لانها تعني زرع

Jdg 9:45  وَحَارَبَ أَبِيمَالِكُ الْمَدِينَةَ كُلَّ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ, وَأَخَذَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَقَتَلَ الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي بِهَا, وَهَدَمَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَزَرَعَهَا مِلْحاً. 

هذا تعبير مجازي ولا يقصد به حرفي ويعني نثر الملح بعد هدم المدينة 
مثل ما يقول الانجيل
Gal 6:7  لاَ تَضِلُّوا! اللهُ لاَ يُشْمَخُ عَلَيْهِ. فَإِنَّ الَّذِي يَزْرَعُهُ الإِنْسَانُ إِيَّاهُ يَحْصُدُ أَيْضاً. 
هل المقصود هنا ان الزرع هنا عملية الزرع لم لها معنى اخر!


ومن اراد تفصيل فيه رد هنا
http://www.coptic-apologetics.com/Articles/PDF/Salt.pdf


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ana 100 100 قال:


> سلام ونعمة للجميع
> 
> انا اختلف مع اخي ماي روك على معنى الكلمة العبري ויזרעה لانها تعني زرع
> 
> ...


 

من احد معاني الكلمة الزرع, لكنها تعني معاني اخرى تم ذكرها 
و بذلك ان كان المعنى المقصود هو النثر فالجملة صحيحة

و اذا كان المعنى المقصود الزرع فبينا بلاغة الجملة و معناها

بذلك نكون ردينا على الشبهة بكل اشكالها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## + مـ ـآزن + (2 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة للجميع​لو ركزنا فى النص  : قض 9: 45 وحارب ابيمالك المدينة كل ذلك اليوم واخذ المدينة وقتل الشعب الذي بها وهدم المدينة وزرعها ملحا 

طبعا هنا حالة حرب   لو افترضنا جدلا ان الملح يزرع    كيف احد يحارب ومدينه ويزرع بها؟ 
المعنى واضح جدا ان كلمة زرع بتيجى بكذا معنى   فمثلا :  زرع الشوك     هل الشوك يزرع؟
فالمقصود بزرع الملح هنا  هو افساد زراعة الارض وتبويرها فبعد ان قتل الشعب   افسد الارض
اعلان عن انتصاره الباهر

وشكرا


----------



## نبيل توفيق (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي رد الاخ ماذن  
واحب ان اوضح للاخ السائل اذا كان اعتراضك علي لفظ الزرع وتعتقد ان البذور وحدها التي تذرع 
لماذا تقبل لفظا عالميا وبكل لغات الدنيا 
******وهو زرع الالغام  *****
واذا ارت ان تصحح هذا التعبير  *** فمن اين تأتي بالفاظ لغوية تعبر عن هذا العمل **** 
  هل يوجد واحد عاقل يقول نحصد الالغام بعد  ستت اشهر ومحصولها وفير 
ان الشيطان دائما ما يزرع الالغام  بين  الانسان ومعرفة الله بالطريقة التي يتقبلها الانسان 
فهناك زرع الغام في الافعال وهناك زرع الغام في الافهام 
فبر


----------

